# The Parrot Pub - Surrey - May 2010



## beccy (Jun 1, 2010)

Please excuse some of the fuzzy shots but I forgot my tripod in the eagerness to get here and I was a bit frightened/excited haha. Quite image heavy. I should also point out I prefer to photograph the details instead of the whole picture.

Will include my friend's photos at the end as she is not a member here etc

So here begins our trip that was cut rather short 

Here it is from the outside - we made the mistake of going in the evening 






Someone has left a chair in the front/back garden. I tried to turn it up right to sit in it but it was too heavy





Ahh a trash can 





Just to be aware:





A rather blurry shot of my companion





And a packet of chicken - this place was left in a hurry





This is the lovely roof 





Someone has taken the dart board  Which I was gutted about as I wanted a game





Anyone for a pint?










I decided I wanted a drink






The elevator shaft for food





Someone left in the middle of poker





Plugs are in but no power  we did try the lights haha





Would seem some chavs have taken all the fixtures 





£2 for a double!!





Stating the obvious





There was lots of bits of trophy just lying around the place





Including this headless little guy





A rather... interesting drawing in the lounge area





This is the 'beloved' bar





A smashed up old cigarette machine with no ciggies 




















Name above the door 





Found this entertaining















Bathroom and me 










Gents















Anyone know what this is??





Pumps!! Watching Eastenders and Corrie pays off 





Safe shot










And the last shot I got before the police showed up





TH's piccies:
























































Anyway we got about 45 mins shooting time before the police showed up and very much belittled us!! Pfft! They didn't even know what urbexing is  Anyway I will try and find some history tomorrow


----------



## Lady Muck (Jun 2, 2010)

The big green thing is to do with the mixing of gases (Co2 for lagers and Mixed for bitters IIRC) I also believe it has something to do with the cellar temperature.......

Been I while since I've had to change a barrell, so I am not 100% sure


----------



## RayB-UK (Jun 2, 2010)

The green bit of kit in s.35 is the cooler (also referred to as a Remote-8) - the small tubes going in at the back are from the cellar-boys in s.36 and the large insulated lines leaving it go off to the bar area and onto the pumps (known as the Python). The gas has already been mixed with the beer before going into the R8.

The wall-mounted devices in s.36 are called cellar-boys. They contain a float (ping pong ball type object which you can see sat at the bottom of the CB on the left of your pic) which drops when the barrel empties. This cut the supply of beer and gas off to the pump-head on the bar, which is why you don't get a beer shower if you are near the bar when a barrel goes, anymore.

Once the bar staff have changed the barrel, they would knock the float up (if it hadn't righted itself) and continue serving into the same glass. These devices saved a lot of wastage as well as keeping punters and staff dry!


----------



## beccy (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahhh thank you v much for both your responses  we did find a sign on the wall that said about gases too.


----------



## lost (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey if you don't want the police bothering you try being a bit more discreet. Camera flashes going off dozens of times in a derelict building is obviously going to arouse suspicion at night time.
Also, is there anything you _didn't_ take a photo of?


----------



## beccy (Jun 2, 2010)

I like to be thorough XD


----------

